# menstruation after abdominal myomectomy



## hottie01 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi everyone. 
I'm a newbie to this site, but i have read other people's posts on here and found the information invaluable.

I had a myomectomy in July this year where they removed a 15cm fibroid which was causing heavy bleeding. 

It was a singular fibroid, and the surgeon managed to preserve my uterus as i requested, as he was encouraging me to have a hysterectomy. I told him i wanted to ttc, so i was ecstatic that the surgery went well.

My first period didnt happen until September, and i thought the delay was due to having prostrap injections before surgery, and the upheaval of surgery on my body. 

When my period came it was really heavy which shocked me, but on looking at websites, this was to be expected. 

I've just had my second period which was not as bad as when i had the fibroid, but still would be classed as 'abnormally heavy'. 

I felt that if i continued having periods like this, i would become anaemic again, and end up planning my life around menstruation, as i was doing before.

The thought of having surgery and then still having heavyish periods, has left me feeling a little depressed. 

I had my follow-up appt with my consultant, and he said people can still have heavy periods without fibroids; and wrote me a prescription for Mefenamic and Tranxsemic acid (which i've had previously, and i'm not sure whether it helped at all whilst i had heavy bleeding when the fibroid was still there).

I had a really tearful day yesterday, and felt that the surgery might have been a waste of time, as whilst ttc, i will have no quality of life again as before.

Does it take some time after surgery for periods to become, erm...more manageable? I mean, has anyone had a few periods before it became lighter. What are your experiences?

I would be grateful for your views. 

From miss 'feeling miserable'.


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Firstly big hugs!

I had 4 fibroids removed 8 weeks ago.  However I've been very fortunate as my first period was bang on track and only 3 days (pre op 5-7 spotting 5-7 heavy flow 5-7 spotting) and my second again on time 4 days but lighter than the 3 day one.  I didn't have any drugs pre op to shrink which is why my period was on time. Sorry I can't shed light on your situation. However there are some fab ladies on the fibroids sub board who can I'm sure be of help! I would suggest posting there. x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hottie! FF is a lifeline for those seeking support, information and friendship whilst going through fertility issues. Fellow FF members are fantastic pressure valves when family, friends, doctors and partners often just don't "get" what you're going through. It has held my hand throughout treatment and I've made some great friends and gained a vast amount of knowledge, both of which are key factors in at least maintaining some level of sanity!

I'm so sorry you are feeling so down about the outcome of your myomectomy. It is so frustrating when things seem to be going well finally and then they just start misbehaving again.      I can't really help as I have no personal experience, but I'll post you some links to others who do have experience.

Have a look around the site, post wherever you like, and make yourself at home. Whatever your circumstances, there will be someone who is going through a similar situation and who can offer support and information.

I've added some links which you may find helpful:

*Fibroid Problems ~ *CLICK HERE

*Waiting to start/TTC ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complementary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *International/Regional boards*. This is especially useful for finding people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

*What Every New Member Needs to Know ~ *CLICK HERE

*Site Guidelines ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. 
*Newbie chat ~ *CLICK HERE

Post here with any more questions, or on any other part of the site - there will be lovely people ready to offer friendship, hugs and support to keep you going through the ups and downs and you'll quickly feel at home.

Good luck, I hope someone comes along with some reassurance, and that you get a follow-up appointment soon in which you can talk through your concerns.    

Martha X


----------

